# rumor - new dvc



## dansyr2514 (Jun 23, 2016)

I've heard this rumor a while ago.  I wonder how popular this will be if it actually goes through?http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/06/rumor-disney-vacation-club-to-build-first-moderate-resort-villas-at-caribbean-beach/


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 6, 2016)

Cool.. Lets wait and see


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jul 8, 2016)

That would be interesting. As a very longtime member I cannot imagine a "moderate" DVC resort unless they really price it down from current prices. And living here in central FL I know a few people that work for the company and I've heard no more resort money (other the WL villas which are already started) until Aulani gets a bit further along on sales. Who knows?


----------



## blondietink (Jul 15, 2016)

The Caribbean Beach area is also close to Pop Century and there really isn't much room over in that corner for a big DVC development in my opinion.  You would need a pool or two, restaurant, buses, etc.  I can't see them making a moderate DVC there. 

I could however, see them making a DVC resort near Coronado Springs.  It already has a higher moderate feel, there is lots of room for a pool, another restaurant and a convention center is attached.


----------



## icydog (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this is a done deal. I love the idea of a moderate resort in the Disney Vacation Club bucket of resorts. It will make it more affordable to the average family.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 19, 2016)

Aren't they already doing a resort near Wilderness Villas that will be lower-cost to attract new blood to the DVC family?


----------



## dansyr2514 (Jul 19, 2016)

I think they are actually going higher points with bungalows on the water like the Poly.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Sep 9, 2016)

Height balloon spotted over Carribbean beach today.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 9, 2016)

I would have zero interest in a DVC resort at a moderate. I would much rather stay at the Marriott or Sheraton vacation clubs via Interval International. Maybe the balloon was for something over at Hollywood Studios.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Sep 9, 2016)

PHOTOS - Height balloon test spotted at Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort 
Sep 09, 2016 

The height test balloons are continuing to get a plenty of use at Walt Disney World, this time over Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort.

WDWMAGIC Forum member RadioHost spotted these earlier today, appearing to be within the limits of the perimeter bus loop, and near to the Barbados buildings.

Height test balloons are typically used by planners to determine how new construction will impact the sight lines from existing areas.

Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort has been strongly tipped to be home to a future Disney vacation Club project, although nothing has been confirmed or announced at this time.


----------



## ziravan (Sep 10, 2016)

I doubt it'll be a moderate.

They'll build direct access to the new front door of DHS (boat plus walkway) and Star Wars theme it (with private entrance at Star Wars land).

If you want to sit in the Millenium Falcon mock up in the lobby, you'll pay the full deluxe price.

Plus, the Mos Eisley Cafe (cue that music in your head) and Maz Kanata Table Service (Mos and Maz).


----------



## dansyr2514 (Sep 10, 2016)

ziravan said:


> I doubt it'll be a moderate.
> 
> They'll build direct access to the new front door of DHS (boat plus walkway) and Star Wars theme it (with private entrance at Star Wars land).
> 
> ...



I agree.  I  think they will separate it out also so that it will not necessarily be part of Carribbean beach.  There was also a Jim Hill podcast I listened to a while ago that mentioned that their is a waterway that could connect to Epcot which could be boat transportation from there.


----------



## elaine (Sep 10, 2016)

also, how would a moderate DVc work? Can't be cheaper points fungible with others @ 7 mths. That would create an uproar--and I don't think DVc would do that, as it would be a DVC public relations nightmare, IMHO--"DVC sold me points for $170PP and the next year opened a resort @ $99PP that can be used at my resort @ 7 mths." 
Only way it could work would be relativily high points price, but cheaper points per night, for sales of lower package purchases. So, 10 points per night for peak season studio, 20 points 1BR, with lower points in off seasons. That way, a family of 4 can buy 100 points for $17K and be able to stay 5 nights in a 1 BR or 10 nights in a studio peak times, with other times of the year being a full week in a 1BR. At $6X170=$1020 in annual fees that might be able to be marketed as double the nights as a cash stay for a studio, or getting a full kitchen, etc. for less than the price of a moderate. But the only way the numbers work is either disregard capital outlay or annual fees. Taken together, I cannot see someone wanting to buy this. I understand the DVC to deluxe cash rate marketing, as the rack rates are very high. But, the moderate rates have a much lower rack rate, so don't know how marketing would do that?


----------



## famy27 (Sep 11, 2016)

elaine said:


> also, how would a moderate DVc work? Can't be cheaper points fungible with others @ 7 mths. That would create an uproar--and I don't think DVc would do that, as it would be a DVC public relations nightmare, IMHO--"DVC sold me points for $170PP and the next year opened a resort @ $99PP that can be used at my resort @ 7 mths."
> Only way it could work would be relativily high points price, but cheaper points per night, for sales of lower package purchases. So, 10 points per night for peak season studio, 20 points 1BR, with lower points in off seasons. That way, a family of 4 can buy 100 points for $17K and be able to stay 5 nights in a 1 BR or 10 nights in a studio peak times, with other times of the year being a full week in a 1BR. At $6X170=$1020 in annual fees that might be able to be marketed as double the nights as a cash stay for a studio, or getting a full kitchen, etc. for less than the price of a moderate. But the only way the numbers work is either disregard capital outlay or annual fees. Taken together, I cannot see someone wanting to buy this. I understand the DVC to deluxe cash rate marketing, as the rack rates are very high. But, the moderate rates have a much lower rack rate, so don't know how marketing would do that?



Also, it's not going to cost Disney any less to build this new resort, so I can't imagine that they'd be offering points for cheaper per point or for a lower number of points per night. I'd expect any new resort to command a higher fee. I don't see them walking prices backwards. A moderate DVC just seems like a tough idea to put into practice.


----------



## spiceycat (Sep 16, 2016)

Well they made SSR a bigger success than I though they could.

so who knows.

SSR cost more to purchase than OKW did, and the points are higher than OKW.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm thinking if anything the point cost would be the same but the number of points to reserve here would be less than we've seen for recent resorts.


----------



## ziravan (Sep 17, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> I'm thinking if anything the point cost would be the same but the number of points to reserve here would be less than we've seen for recent resorts.



It would create too many problems to have a "moderate" based on points per night (still sell points high but require fewer per night to book).

AKV value is as low as 9/night. To get to a moderate, you'd have to be less than the cheapest deluxe, so let's say 8 weeknights/10 weekends. That's 60 points per week. How do you sell 150 points to someone who only needs 60/week? You don't.

So now you have a say 4 million point resort sold 60 points at a time, or 65,000 new moderate owners that functionally can't book out at 7 months for lack of points. But, DVC owners being the point scrooges they are, you have 500,000 other owners trying to save points by booking into the moderate.

There'd be 7 month reservation walking at the moderate every singly day of the year.

There's too much of a 7 month mismatch to make moderate points per night work. It would make the 7 month window a theoretical option with no practical application.

No. they'll build a deluxe at deluxe pricing and deluxe points per night.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 17, 2016)

Couching this with the caveat that I am not a DVC owner:

Could they change the booking windows? When "Horizons by Marriott" opened, wasn't the whole idea that those owners (who bought in at a much lower price point) could only book at their home resort at a certain month, other Horizons at a certain later point, and then other MVCI resorts less than 4 or 3 months out? (I could very well be mis-remembering this.) Of course, this experiment of Marriott's failed, and they were (all two of them) rolled into MVCI at some point.  But I can see a situation where the buy-in price was less, but you could only book at the moderate resorts at 12 months out, and then the Deluxes maybe at only 3 months or less out?

Just a thought that there is a third variable beyond buy-in price and per-night point cost.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 17, 2016)

They absolutely can. When you buy the only thing you are entitled to is your home resort.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ziravan (Sep 17, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> They absolutely can. When you buy the only thing you are entitled to is your home resort.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Yes and no. In order to restrict an owner to home resort, DVC would have to take the entire resort out of the 7 month exchange program. Remove the ability to exchange, and DVC is no longer a club.

The whole system would fragment and sells would plummet.

So yes. If DVC wants to destroy its business model, they can restrict owners to home resort.

They aren't going to do that just so they can sell cheaper rooms. This is the mouse and the mouse doesn't leave money on the table.

They are building near CBR not to add a moderate but to add a deluxe at DHS's new front door.


----------



## ziravan (Sep 18, 2016)

amycurl said:


> Couching this with the caveat that I am not a DVC owner:
> 
> Could they change the booking windows? When "Horizons by Marriott" opened, wasn't the whole idea that those owners (who bought in at a much lower price point) could only book at their home resort at a certain month, other Horizons at a certain later point, and then other MVCI resorts less than 4 or 3 months out? (I could very well be mis-remembering this.) Of course, this experiment of Marriott's failed, and they were (all two of them) rolled into MVCI at some point.  But I can see a situation where the buy-in price was less, but you could only book at the moderate resorts at 12 months out, and then the Deluxes maybe at only 3 months or less out?
> 
> Just a thought that there is a third variable beyond buy-in price and per-night point cost.


Based on my reading of the POS, DVC could change the booking windows for everybody so long as there is a month separating home resort advantage.

They can't create separate windows for separate owners. It's not how their POS is set up.

And now, with guaranteed weeks at 12 months, DVC is more or less locked into the 11 month home resort window, it would be difficult to change in relationship to the guaranteeed weeks. And there is no compelling reason to change the 7 month window.

So. No. DVC. Can't create say, a 4 month booking window. In any case, the 7 month window is so competitive these days that a smaller window wouldn't be that big a sales point.

A 4 month booking window during Fall Frenzy (Mid-Sept through Mid-Jan) is worthless. Everything books at 7 months or before.


----------



## dsanner106 (Sep 29, 2016)

I think something else that entered into this decision was that CB backs up to Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort. This is the first timeshare property to come in and actually hurt Disney a bit. They have felt they were losing some of their core customers to Wyndham and putting a resort within site, they can appeal to wyndham owners and others who want to be in that area. Close to Epcot, HS and Disney Springs.


----------

